

Nine Overhyped and Misleading Health Headlines Debunked - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2009-07/overhyped-and-misleading-health-headlines-revealed

======
cwan
Just in case you don't want to flip through the entire slide show:

Bras Shown to Cause Cancer: Beware headlines about underwear—this story
continues to make the rounds, but no clinical study has shown bras to be any
more cancer-causing than spandex, neckties or G-strings.

Thinking Can Make You Fat: The idea that knowledge work puts us in the mood
for an Oreo binge would explain a lot about the obesity epidemic, but it’s
going to take better experiments—and journalists who don’t publish vague
findings as fact—before we can blame our waistlines on thoughtful days at
work.

Sugar as Addictive as Cocaine, Heroin: Stay skeptical about sugar stories. Is
there such a thing as sugar dependence? Possibly. Can we say “Sugar on Par
with Smack, Crack”? That headline needs more research.

Cheers! Drinking with Friends Good for You: The headline should be “Drinking
and Friends Good for You.” Bingeing with your buddies hurts everyone.

Junk Food in Pregnancy Leaves Children Fat for Life: Maternal nutrition has
been linked to several maladies, but the link to obesity needs to be taken
with a grain of salt (and a carrot stick).

Bacon Gives Kids Cancer: [Answer: No. Which is a big relief!] Be very
suspicious of big headlines above brief articles, especially those published
in the U.K.; British tabloids have a long track record of misleading
headlines.

Fountain of Youth in a Wine Rx?: There seems to be some sort of connection
between heart health and red wine, but it’s not clear that resveratrol is why.
And considering that plenty of animal tests don’t credit resveratrol, one has
to wonder at all the puffery. When it comes to surprising health claims, even
the much-vaunted 60 Minutes needs to be viewed with a critical eye.

Is Feeling Blue the New Black?: Watch out for recurring memes in health
stories. This rehashes one of the oldest—that depression is not a real
disease.

Maggots Prove Effective Treatment for Leg Ulcers: heals no better than the
current treatment, causes more pain, and is no cheaper... Watch out for items
about cartoonish medicine. Stories of ulcer-healing maggots and cancer-
sniffing dogs tend to draw readers — and obscure facts.

